

 Review my web game, the Freeciv HTML5 version, again 5 years later - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/hacker_news_please_review.html

======
roschdal
Hi again Hacker News, please review my HTML5 web game again. It has been
almost 5 years since the launch on HN here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1005299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1005299)).
I would be happy to answer any questions about the development of the game and
share my experiences from the journey of developing and running this free web
game. The game is open source, so please check out the source code on Github:
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

~~~
davidy123
fwiw, I'd really like to see and actually would invest time playing a civ type
game that treated the history/technology angle seriously. link it to
wikipedia, for example.

~~~
roschdal
Sure, linking techs to more details on Wikipedia should be possible. Do you
have more suggestions about how to do things better with respect to history
and technology?

------
nbm
Is there a reason to ask people for their names? To just try it out, I first
just ignored it and pressed "Start". When that failed, I typed "a" as my name
and tried again, which also failed.

~~~
roschdal
The player name is used several places in the game to distinguish between
different players. This is particularly useful in multi-player games. You can
enter any name, the game doesn't care which. Is asking for player name a too
high barrier?

~~~
michaelvanham
Maybe there would be less objection if the question asked for a "player name"
instead of "your name".

